

Ask HN: On which project you're working right now? - anujkk

Just curious about what HN Community is coding these days.
======
david927
A database that looks and acts like a spreadsheet. You can say Person.Name or
you can say Person.A5. Every cell can itself be another spreadsheet/table. So
you can query Person.A5.C3 or Person.Kids.Age. A query of :"Ahoj" will get any
instances of that value in O(1) in any column of any table.

Each query/command is a single HTTP GET request. The spreadsheet is all done
in pure canvas, and there's a JS equivalent for the backend, so it can work
off-line and synch up.

~~~
anujkk
How is this being implemented? Is it a server side database and client
communicate to it using HTTP Get request? Does it use POST and PUT requests
too for modifying it(as in the case of REST?

Also, I'm confused about "spreadsheet is all done in pure canvas". Are you
talking about canvas of HTML5?

~~~
david927
It has two components: server-side in NodeJS (parsing), C++ transaction
server, TokyoCabinet. Yeah, it's (roughly) RESTful.

The UI is spreadsheet in HTML5 Canvas: <http://kayia.org> (but this is for
development -- it's very early)

The project is hosted on Github: <https://github.com/david927/Kayia>

~~~
anujkk
As far as I am getting it the UI is nothing but an online spreadsheet
application. It is just one way to use the actual database, say an example
product. The actual database can be accessed through any language through http
calls to create other kind of products. Basically a webDB that can be accessed
using RESTful API.

~~~
david927
You're right, but the UI is more than that. In the version coming in a few
more weeks, there will be two more objects on the right side: a property box
and another smaller spreadsheet. The smaller spreadsheet is the editor of the
current cell. Ctrl-click on any cell and it will zoom in (make that smaller
spreadsheet the main one), and the query goes fromm, say, Person to Person.C3.
Shift-click on any cell and it will do a filter/QBE for all rows with that
value, etc.

The spreadsheet is the data editor, but it's much more powerful than what you
currently see. Otherwise, you're right, you can create what you want; one app
I want to do is a better version of Google Wave once the authorization module
is plugged in.

~~~
david927
I should add, the syntax is also "spreadsheet-like." You can do an anonymous
insert and it will assign the next free row ID (say 4) and column name (say
G), if needed. You can refer to any data point, say Person column Age, row ID
of 5 as: Person.Age5 or Person.C5 if that's the third column (it adds column
names by default).

------
amccloud
<http://pixelcloud.com> A simple way for design teams to collaborate and share
what they’re working on. :)

The stack: Python, Django, Backbone.js, MySQL, Solr, Redis, Nginx, Gunicorn.

The integration between Django and Backbone.js was a b*tch. I'll hopefully be
osing two small apps that make it a breeze for others.

------
dchuk
1) Building and growing the most kickass SEO research and competition analysis
tool on the market: <http://serpiq.com>

2) (attempting to) Revive a forum for SaaS builders I started a few months
back: <http://www.saasaholics.com>

~~~
trussi
I signed up for SerpIQ. Clean UI, but the UX needs work. You present good
data, if the user knew what to do with it. Close the loop and tell me. Don't
make me become an SEM expert. You're the expert. Just tell me what I should do
with the results. Then you have a killer product.

I bounced from SaaSaholics once I saw it was a generic message board. That
won't cut it these days. Gotta have a more social UI.

------
blazzar
Just about to release my first little site <http://reviewport.net>
(holding/basic info page at the mo)

LAMP stack - never touched any of them before building this and the only ever
other code I wrote was a little ASP about 10 years ago (when I say little it
was one recruitment site). So this has been a real learning experience.

------
solost
I am working on <http://www.shallwecoupon.com> \- I launched it last month and
am continuing to work on the finish of the site (I still have about 600 logos
to update) before I go back and start adding incrimental functionality.

It took 30 days to build and implement, I am pretty please with the results so
far. Thoughts?

------
gaius
I have a little project I call Operation Foothold, which is about removing
blockers to enterprise adoption of OCaml. So far I have useful Oracle
bindings, and have started work on a Coherence binding. This project is
briefly on-hold while I re-learn C++... More on my blog at
<http://gaiustech.wordpress.com/>

------
struppi
Data visualization in .NET for a client (I'm a freelancer).
<http://gclimbing.com> (written in Java with a custom web framework) and my
blog as side projects. I also want to start another little side project,
either in Ruby on Rails (I want to learn it) or in Java - not sure yet.

~~~
anujkk
Any ideas for your new project? I'm also looking for same but for practicing
python.

~~~
struppi
It's really just a little twitter-like web app. Nothing big or special, but
maybe I'll put it online when done - just to ensure my web server doesn't get
bored ;)

------
PedroCandeias
Right now I'm consulting (got to update my profile) for a client in the rent-
a-car business. On the side, I'm still chipping away at a new version of
threddie, my little chat/brainstorm app. All of it in the familiar lamp stack.

I'm also trying to find the time to go through Zed's Learn Python the Hard
Way.

~~~
PedroCandeias
And the downvote was for...?

~~~
david927
Probably nothing. What you're doing is interesting. Those icons are close
together; it might have been an attempted upvote.

------
joshfinnie
I am working on Version 2 of BeerLedge.com. Now that Untappd has become more
popular I am trying to work through some code where I can differentiate
myself.

It started as an exercise to learn python (using the Flask micro-framework),
but I have really fallen for the idea and love working on it.

------
rudasn
I am working on a video bookmarking site <http://mytubemarks.com> (beta) and
examining the possibilities for a new type of a classifieds website.

What are you working on?

------
mannicken
Porting of some C++ network code for a client.

<http://olekbeluga.com/notepad/notebook_mockup.html> as a hobby.

------
martinshen
Moved to SF a few months ago and got some traction/funds. Working on UpOut:
discover fun now. Looking to hire employee #1.. equity + pay. Email me if
interested.. martin at UpOut

------
dmm
I have two big projects: a parallel raster(map) reprojector that does some
interesting resampling and a semantic web representation of the nation's
geospatial datasets.

~~~
joshfinnie
Not sure why you were downvoted. These sound like some very interesting
projects. Would love to hear more about where you are going with the web
represenatation of geodata!

------
ttpva
Right now I'm totally focused on what we like to call "ZenDesk for voice" -
<http://talkdeskapp.com>

------
JamieLewis
Right now, I am currently designing/writing a game for Android, mainly as an
exercise to get me back into game programming.

------
mcrittenden
<http://fileslap.com> \- a file sharing site. Adding features, mostly.

~~~
anujkk
Really nice service with a beautiful UX. :)

------
Egregore
I'm doing an ExtJs (a rich JavaScript framework) project right now.

------
callmeed
Cilantro: "about.me for restaurants"

------
BenSchaechter
Working on <http://gopollgo.com> \-- would love any and all feedback!

